# Please pray for a member here



## bigbuckhunter1

Please keep Mac2 in your prayers. He is going through some tension in his marriage. Please pray for Mac


----------



## oops1

Praying all works out for you and your family.. Mac.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers from here are added.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers offered for Mac,and for all troubled marriages.God is able to help!


----------



## speedcop

praying God will calm the waters


----------



## MAC2

Thanks to all of you for your prayers. It's been very hard at times, but God will see me through. 
I ask that you continue to pray. This is going to be a long hard road.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers added


----------



## T.P.

You got it, bigcat.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Prayers sent Mac


----------



## KyDawg

You know you got them here Mac.


----------



## MAC2

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and prayers. 
I am a broken man right now but, God will see me through this as long as I seek Him. 
There have been  some encouraging moments but,  there is a long battle ahead. 
God is with me and Satan is attacking. I have to have the strength to focus on God and learn to be the man he has always meant for me to be. 
Thanks to all of you and I ask that the prayers continue.


----------



## Jeff C.

Prayers continuing MAC2.


----------



## MAC2

Jeff C. said:


> Prayers continuing MAC2.



Much appreciated Jeff.


----------



## bigelow

Pulling for you Mac daddy.


----------



## ToddM

Prayers sent


----------



## MAC2

Thank you much bigs and Todd. It means a lot and I believe it is working. Her heart has become a little softer towards me.  Still a long road to go and my strength will come from God. 
Again, thanks to all for the kind words and prayers. 
May God bless all of you and yours!


----------



## Hilsman

Still Praying for you MAC2


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Prayers continued Mac2


----------



## MAC2

Thanks BB1. There was an incident between my 11year old daughter today. She had told my wife something in confidence on Sunday an my wife told me today.  Nothing bad.  Actually very good. It's just that my daughter felt the betrayal of confidence. I spoke with my daughter and smoothed things out a little bit but,  when the wife got home it was war amongst the females. 
This is going to take some thinking on what to do.  
I did explain the betrayal of confidence in more detail to my wife. Some of it stuck. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## MAC2

Got to try and figure out how to deal with her and with the kids when I need to step in and help resolve some issues.


----------



## caughtinarut

Sometimes professional help might be worth seeking. All I can do is offer prayers. On a side note I always thank God that he allows me to see another day no matter how difficult it may be.


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are still goin for you.


----------



## MAC2

caughtinarut said:


> Sometimes professional help might be worth seeking. All I can do is offer prayers. On a side note I always thank God that he allows me to see another day no matter how difficult it may be.



Thanks for the prayers. I need all I can get. 

Same side note her Mr rut. I'm alive and have 3 wonderful children. 
We have sought marriage counseling through our church. I think she has her mind set but, some days not so much.


----------



## MAC2

Paymaster said:


> My Prayers are still goin for you.



Much appreciated Paymaster. Today was a pretty good day. We actually had a conversation. Mostly simple stuff but, still a decent conversation.


----------



## Core Lokt

praying for you and your family man. Tension in the house is never good but it happens to all of us.


----------



## MAC2

Core Lokt said:


> praying for you and your family man. Tension in the house is never good but it happens to all of us.



Thank you Core Lot. Tension is up and down right now. Going to stay that way for a while as the process moves forward. I have stopped trying to convince her and agreed to move forward with the divorce. Still praying to God for a miracle. 
God is good all the time.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Continued prayers for you and your family Mac


----------



## MAC2

Thanks BB1. I'm out in the woods with my son now enjoying life. Trying to put all this mess out of my head for a while and be with my son in God's place. I do my best thinking and praying in the woods.


----------



## MAC2

My 2 daughters were baptized this morning at church. The whole family was there. FIL included. Kinda awkward at first but, he had every right to be there. He hasn't been my favorite person ever. 
I put him out of my mind and thoroughly enjoyed this morning. God is good!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

MAC2 said:


> Thanks BB1. I'm out in the woods with my son now enjoying life. Trying to put all this mess out of my head for a while and be with my son in God's place. I do my best thinking and praying in the woods.



I do too. It's nice to think and pray when you don't have to worry about anything


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

MAC2 said:


> My 2 daughters were baptized this morning at church. The whole family was there. FIL included. Kinda awkward at first but, he had every right to be there. He hasn't been my favorite person ever.
> I put him out of my mind and thoroughly enjoyed this morning. God is good!



Congrats Mac, nothing like knowing your children are set for eternity


----------



## MAC2

Went and met with my attorney today. Good vibes. Got some work to do. 
Also, my wife informed me tonight that she got an email from her attorney letting her know that the initial hearing is set for February 24. Barrow County must be busy busy. 
Don't know why it has been set so far out but, maybe we can use this time to work together for the good. Praying that is an answer from God and a great task set before me. 
Please continue to pray for me and my family.


----------



## mattech

Still praying for ya Mac, as always, I am just a pm away if you want to talk.


----------



## MAC2

mattech said:


> Still praying for ya Mac, as always, I am just a pm away if you want to talk.



Will do mattech! Thanks you sir!


----------



## MAC2

Had my mandatory court ordered parenting meeting tonight. Vast majority of the meeting was video from around 1977. Good points that I already have in mind. I just have a problem with the gooberment requiring me to pay $25.00 to watch an outdated film. I know my kids and how to help them through anything. My wife is the same. 
All good today for the wife and I, by the way


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Prayers continued Mac. If you'd like to talk/vent ect. just pm or email me


----------



## MAC2

Will do BB1. 
My birthday is today. Big 46. Feeling like 76.
She picked up a cake at the store today. It was delicious. I kindly thanked her but,  by her actions, I could tell that she didn't do it for me. She did it specifically for the kids. I called her out on it and she didn't have anything to say. The kids sang happy birthday. I noticed she wasn't so I asked if she was going to sing. She jumped in during the song and waved a kitchen knife at my face. Called her out on that as well and again,  no response. I just asked her to leave the room while I enjoyed the time with my children. 
All in all, a good day. Productive day at work. Special time was had with my son before he went to church. 
Then all this crap around the birthday cake. 
Still,  all in all, a good day. Thanks again  for the continued prsyerd


----------



## MAC2

Thanks for all of the prayers and some were answered today. 
My kids were with my brother and sister in law this weekend. My wife decided to stay at her parents on Saturday night. We met this morning for Church and it was like the first time I had ever seen her. 
It was a little stand offish at first but, then there was an excellent GOD IN YOUR FACE sermon. Tension was no more. We went to lunch like it was our first date. Picked up the kids late afternoon and went grocery shopping. Quiet conversation this evening. 
A most excellent day today!  

Still a long road ahead but,  God is with us. 

All of your continued prayers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## T.P.

Good job, MAC!


----------



## Hilsman

Glad you had a good day MAC. Still praying for you and your family.


----------



## MAC2

Thanks TP and Hilsman. She came home from work today very tired. She had a tough day at work plus  the Lyme disease was really bothering her today. I helped with dinner and normal evening duties so she could rest. 
I'm hoping this is a start to healing but, it's going to take a lot more. Please continue to pray. I need all I can get.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Continued prayers Mac. Keep the fight


----------



## KyDawg

Hope things continue to improve Mac.


----------



## MAC2

Many thanks for the prayers and support. 
Home life has improved. It is encouraging but still have work to do. I am up for it. I just pray that she is also. 
I will keep y'all up to date when I can. 

Again,  many thanks.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great news Mac!


----------



## sniper22

Prayers lifted.  

Mark 10:9 

Therefore what God has joined together, let no one separate.”


----------



## MAC2

sniper22 said:


> Prayers lifted.
> 
> Mark 10:9
> 
> Therefore what God has joined together, let no one separate.”



Amen brother! 
Thank you for your prayers and encouragement. 

Good day today with my wife and daughters! 
God is with me in this and all things.


----------



## MAC2

I'm headed to West Virginia for Thanksgiving. Taking my three children with me. Should be a good trip. 
My wife is staying here to be with her family. First holiday that we've been apart. 
Praying that this time apart will allow some healing perspective. 
Things have been pretty good between us lately. Praying for God to continue speaking to her heart as well as mine.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Continued prayers Mac. I hope your relationship continues to mend


----------



## MAC2

Many thanks BB1. God is working on both of us.


----------



## shades1963

my family gives many prayers,   shades1963


----------



## MAC2

shades1963 said:


> my family gives many prayers,   shades1963



I appreciate it shades. More than you know.


----------



## Georgia Hunting woman

Will be praying for you mac2. I am reading proverbs daily because i know I need to learn more wisdom and he is the Source! So much for me to learn, always.....


----------



## MAC2

Georgia Hunting woman said:


> Will be praying for you mac2. I am reading proverbs daily because i know I need to learn more wisdom and he is the Source! So much for me to learn, always.....



Many thanks to you GHW. there are still ups and downs. We had a "up"  tonight. Sent the kids upstairs so we could watch a movie on Netflix that was suggested by a new friend from my bank. Stuck in Love was the movie. Fairly good movie about divorced parents that get back together after a couple of years. It was very enjoyable just to sit together in peace. 
Thanks again and may God bless you and yours.


----------



## MAC2

Update:
My wife met with her attorney claiming that the turmoil has increased in our home. Her attorney scheduled an emergency hearing for December 16 at 2:00 to determine who will stay in the house until the initial hearing on February 24. 
The turmoil has not increased from my point of view. We have had some fairly good days lately. 
Anyway, we will see what the judge has to say but it looks like I'm going to have to find a place to live sooner than I thought.
She is trying to get me out of the house 8 days before Christmas. 
I have a meeting with my attorney next week to discuss strategies. It's fixing to get ugly even though that's not what I want. 
Please continue to pray.


----------



## Hilsman

Hate to hear that Mac. Still praying for you and your family.


----------



## mattech

Dang Mac, really hate to hear that. Keep your head up and as always, I'm always available if you wanna talk. Still praying for ya bud.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Wow. Prayers sent, I really hope it starts to improve


----------



## MAC2

Thanks folks. Keeping my head up for my 3 kids.


----------



## MAC2

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Wow. Prayers sent, I really hope it starts to improve



Hoping the same, BB1. Not looking good though. My children are starting to really understand what is going on and that is killing me. Please continue to pray for my family.


----------



## KyDawg

Really hate to hear that Mac. Will say a special prayer for you tonight.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Your prayers will be continuing for you, your wife, and your kids. 


God bless Mac


----------



## Core Lokt

hang in there Mac. It will get worse before it gets better but it eventually will. Praying for all of you including the kids.


----------



## MAC2

Thanks to all of you for your prayers and encouragement.


----------



## MAC2

Update :

I am in the process of moving out of the house for a while. I have come to the point that it is time to make a stand for myself and my children and make that the top priority in my life. 
Please continue to keep my children and I in your prayers. 

I am truly grateful for all of you who have supported me through this.


----------



## M80

Oh brother Mac, my heart is broke for you as I have read this. I will be praying for God to give you the peace that passes all understanding. The bible says "trust in The Lord with all thine heart and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him and he shall direct thy path."  

I know this isn't what you want and I don't have any answers for you brother, but I have read all throughout the bible for instance "David encouraged himself in The Lord " 

Now is the time to do that and trust in him with all your heart. He will see you through.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

You will stay in my prayers, Mac. 

I hope this will somehow become a positive... but I'm not seeing how it could be one. I hope and pray God will give you a Christmas miracle.

You, your kids, and your wife will remain in my prayers.


----------



## MAC2

That's a good word, mwilliams. Thank you! I lean on God every day with the hope that only He can provide.


----------



## MAC2

BB1, there's still a lot of turmoil going on in my house. Between her and the children. I will be seeing them this weekend and hope that I can help them with everything that is going on. Thank you for your continued prayers and encouragement.


----------



## Core Lokt

How's it going MAC?


----------

